# Toilet Seats



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I know. Weird topic. For quite a while, my wife had been wanting to replace the toilet seats on the toilets in our house. But I had trouble finding Bisque (or Biscuit) colored seats retail. Then I thought of eBay. Got really great price ($17.97 each - free shipping - no sales tax) on Bemis brand seats for elongated toilets. But the more impressive thing (to me) was the way they mounted. These thinks are rock solid. You install the bolts first, then just sort of snap the seats on and then turn to lock. I liked them so well, I bought a round front model (for $14.14, again with free shipping and no sales tax) for the toilet in my construction trailer. Before, I had to tighten the damn thing once a week. On the new ones, the nut is conically shaped so that it stays centered in the hole and the bolts are substantial enough to really torque them down. 

Had to share!:clap:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I hate dealing with toilet seats. I don't remember worrying about them years ago. Now they either come loose weekly or they break when you use them.

I spent 25 bucks on one once and it broke in a week. We ain't a small family, but ain't that big either.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

I feel it should be noted that the correct position of a toilet seat up. It should only be left in the horizontal position if the seat cover is also in the horizontal position.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

totes said:


> I feel it should be noted that the correct position of a toilet seat up. It should only be left in the horizontal position if the seat cover is also in the horizontal position.


IMHO, it should *always* be left closed. That is, with both the seat and lid down.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep down here. Who wants to look inside a toilet. I always put it down, even when I'm home alone.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Yep down here. Who wants to look inside a toilet. I always put it down, even when I'm home alone.


You should see a doctor.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Seat position politics aside....I think a shifting toilet seat is a extreme liability! If you have ever experienced a seat slide to the point where the two contact points slide off the bowl...... That "what if" feeling is haunting.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

totes said:


> Seat position politics aside....I think a shifting toilet seat is a extreme liability! If you have ever experienced a seat slide to the point where the two contact points slide off the bowl...... That "what if" feeling is haunting.


That helps evacuate the colon through fear.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> That helps evacuate the colon through fear.


Actually, I think it has just the opposite effect.

I do wholeheartedly agree with totes on seat stability. Otherwise, I would not have changed out what many (if not most) would have considered a perfectly good toilet seat.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

txgencon said:


> IMHO, it should *always* be left closed. That is, with both the seat and lid down.





VinylHanger said:


> Yep down here. Who wants to look inside a toilet. I always put it down, even when I'm home alone.


My father used to think I was afraid of something coming out of the toilet because I always closed the lid after using. 

I said dad, "It's not about something coming out of it. I don't want to drop anything into it." Closed lid helps that.

Plus, most men will leave the seat up. It's a dead giveaway that another man has been in your house.:whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Hopefully you got a slow close seat


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I just don't want the animals licking me with toilet mouth.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Up or down, I don't care as long as it's clean. But if folks want it closed, sure...that's what my right foot is for (side-benefit of soccer background, no slamming either).\

Side note: anybody tried one of those fancy seats from Costco? They run about 150 and have extra features. I don't know how they actually clean or what else they do, but I suppose it's fun trying.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

My toilet seat is 800 bucks. Love it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rex said:


> My toilet seat is 800 bucks. Love it.


Per night or per use?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I just don't want the animals licking me with toilet mouth.



But you're fine with them licking their genitals then licking you?


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

rex said:


> My toilet seat is 800 bucks. Love it.


I've never been so intrigued by a toilet seat...Tell more.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> But you're fine with them licking their genitals then licking you?


That just makes me jealous.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Had to find a round soft close Koehler in biscuit... Had to be oem. $55 online. Told my guys never to lay tools on anything, even if you didn't scratch it, we will get blamed.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

totes said:


> I've never been so intrigued by a toilet seat...Tell more.


It's a heated, lighted, bidet seat with blower and heated reservoir tank. If I'm leaving town I'll bring it with me.


----------

